# Kidney Puncher Wire



## Brommer (4/2/19)

It seems that KP wire is sold out everywhere. I am looking for 
N80
26g, 36g, 38g and .4x.1mm ribbon

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/2/19)

Vape Hyper seems to have stock @Brommer check the 500ft for the 38g
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/coils-wires-wicks-south-africa?page=2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (4/2/19)

@Bulldog thanks! Yeah I was hoping in acquiring all 4 wire gauges/types from the same vendor to save on courier costs.
But maybe that’s the only way to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------

